# Sweet! the suggestion for a gamer thread came through!



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, I'll start the first thread then!

My main game of choice right now is League of Legends! 

Anyone else in on that?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm also a pretty good chess player for people that don't like patched gaming


----------



## Masonic72 (Jan 9, 2013)

i have a bunch of wow buddies that got into lol i just couldnt get into it


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Masonic72 said:


> i have a bunch of wow buddies that got into lol i just couldnt get into it


with 140 different dudes, how couldn't you?!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 9, 2013)

I bought my wife wii u.... so 007 and mario for a few weeks then i get bored of video games.... gotta make music and grow....more important to me....sometimes a game will get me but i am not a dedicated gamer...


----------



## potpimp (Jan 9, 2013)

I think it's a great idea, perfect for this forum. Thanks Krondizzel!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I think it's a great idea, perfect for this forum. Thanks Krondizzel!!


Yes, I am very happy to be an official part of rollitup!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

I saw this section and I

[video=youtube;VLnWf1sQkjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I saw this section and I
> 
> [video=youtube;VLnWf1sQkjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY[/video]


Me too. I'm excited that they chose the name for the section that I suggested!!!


----------



## HoLE (Dec 8, 2014)

I play one game since 1999,,,Quake 2,,,still play today

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 8, 2014)

HoLE said:


> I play one game since 1999,,,Quake 2,,,still play today
> Keep on Growin
> HoLE



I wish I could pick up q2 again, I loved railwarz.

This section of RIU is dead.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 10, 2014)

HoLE said:


> I play one game since 1999,,,Quake 2,,,still play today
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE



Hahaha I remember quake


That was a long time ago lol


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 11, 2014)

damn.. q2.. feel like a lifetime ago playing that game, miss the free4all death matches~ #memories


----------

